# Baltimore Mushroom Hunters



## mushroomsamba (May 2, 2016)

Unite! Anyone interested in doing a group hunt, sharing war stories, cracking mushroom jokes, perhaps teaching those new to the sport (like myself) a thing or two?


----------



## Eve (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm new to hunting in Maryland, but grew up going with my mom and sister. Do you know of any good areas around Baltimore?


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey Eve, there are a ton of state parks around the state that can be fairly productive, depending on your quarry. Recently however, prime target species – hen/chicken of the woods, lions mane, porcini – have been awfully tough to come by, with minimal finds since mid Sept. The hens I am finding now are several weeks past their prime, but I am optimistic a second round will pop with the recent rain and upcoming forecasts. I would recommend targeting forests with large, mature white oak trees in stream/creek areas that benefit from the higher natural moisture. I’ll be going out this weekend and will report back with any notable finds. Good luck out there!


----------

